# Anticredos



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's a work that I rate highly: "Anticredos" by British composer *Trevor WISHART*.
The work employs quite striking extended vocal techniques and is pitch-based only to a very limited degree. The music produced may at times seem to arise from electroacoustic sources but it is an entirely acoustic composition (albeit with the use of microphone for amplification purposes and sound diffusion). The score is also a wonder to behold, and demands quite virtuoso singers (one of the original performers being Paul Hillier).
Anyway, without further ado, here is the link to hear this highly original piece:

__
https://soundcloud.com/liv-runesdatter%2Fsong-circus-performing


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anticredos*

What? This isn't a thread where we're all invited to come up with our own?

I don't believe it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

amfortas said:


> *Anticredos*
> What? This isn't a thread where we're all invited to come up with our own?
> I don't believe it!


Indeed not, this is the Forum-Music & Repertoire-Vocal Music section where, I assume, one posts and talks and exchanges opinions about vocal music. I think what you might be looking for is on another part of the forum (Area 51 or something).
So, what do you think of Wishart's piece "Anticredos"?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> *Anticredos*
> 
> What? This isn't a thread where we're all invited to come up with our own?
> 
> I don't believe it!


Wagner had a nice one. I'm quoting from memory: "I believe in God, Mozart and Beethoven; I believe in Art, through which all men may be saved..." Something like that. I think it's from a novella he wrote but it certainly sounds like him.


----------

